
Is Joe Rogan talking more than his guests? Let's do the math - joaquincabezas
https://metandata.com/is-joe-rogan-talking-more-than-his-guests-lets-do-the-math-ck8uo4iel008ml6s13pl9cqz0
======
rman666
Don’t all hosts talk more than their guests?

